# SOM Super Tall Buildings



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, i know, but the hotel portion is at least on the top 13 floors.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

SOM has it's share of shit buildings too though.


----------



## TICONLA1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Ashram said:


> SOM has it's share of shit buildings too though.



Yes it does, but in my opinion, it accounts for only a fraction of it's extensive portfolio.

This firm is all about the concept, planning, and engineering, of skyscrapers. And it's list of engineers and architects, from the past to presant, are allready written into the skyscraper's history.

I don't know the year, but SOM designed a 36 story hotel for San Francisco that was never built, it set back from the street for about the first 10 or so floors, and then (as though soaring) this 25 story wall of glass, cantalevers out over itself, the utility core remaining vertical through the angel's. A spactacular concept,

And then the never built, Sears, Franklin Center. A 67 story, 1.4 million sq.ft., 800+ footer, across the street from the Sears Tower. would have given the Sears tower some good company


----------



## Ashram (Feb 18, 2003)

"I don't know the year, but SOM designed a 36 story hotel for San Francisco that was never built, it set back from the street for about the first 10 or so floors, and then (as though soaring) this 25 story wall of glass, cantalevers out over itself, the utility core remaining vertical through the angel's. A spactacular concept,

And then the never built, Sears, Franklin Center. A 67 story, 1.4 million sq.ft., 800+ footer, across the street from the Sears Tower. would have given the Sears tower some good company"

Whoa didn't know about those. I suppose renderings are elusive?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> jin mao,china


nope, burj al arab, uae.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

StevenW said:


> I love this tower! :eek2: Why was it not built? :?
> http://www.som.com/resources/projects/3/2/3/9931100990611rgb_1198.jpg


Probably because the developers/owners/city council prefered the current version of US7. I actually agree with them, the current version US7 fits better with the surrounding buildings of Union Square, but it would be awesome if they built that tower somewhere else!


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

yea SOM is also known for cutting and pasting designs.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't call SOM's design for the Freedom Tower shit but it sure is disappointing and is noweher near the elegance of Foster's plan for the WTC.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Christian said:


> Probably because the developers/owners/city council prefered the current version of US7. I actually agree with them, the current version US7 fits better with the surrounding buildings of Union Square, but it would be awesome if they built that tower somewhere else!


Yeah, in Baltimore, Maryland.  Wouldn't that shake up the skyline?!


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

so whats there best supertall,other than burj dubai...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

imo it must be al sharq tower. 
and of course Kowloon Landmark Tower if it was built...
jin mao is also great!


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> so whats there best supertall,other than burj dubai...


I wouldn't say the best, but my favourite SOM building would be Jin mao Tower. It fuses the ancient Chinese temple design into a skyscraper and you can't truly appreciate it unless you've seen the facade up close.


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd go with Jin Mao followed by Al Sharq and Burj Dubai.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

Ashram said:


> SOM has it's share of shit buildings too though.


Like which ones?


----------

